# How short is too short?



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just looking I think you must be pretty close to the quick now. Kind of surprised you haven't hit it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't think I would try to get them shorter than that. I have one spoo client that comes in and his have naturally worn to that length, but I think if you got them much shorter it would look silly. That being said, I plan to do what you're doing to keep the quick from getting too long. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

kcp1227 said:


> I don't think I would try to get them shorter than that. I have one spoo client that comes in and his have naturally worn to that length, but I think if you got them much shorter it would look silly. That being said, I plan to do what you're doing to keep the quick from getting too long.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's what I was thinking. They do look like a good natural length.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Poodlemama99 said:


> Just looking I think you must be pretty close to the quick now. Kind of surprised you haven't hit it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can always hit the quick no matter how long the nails are. Ive seen some that are between 2-3 inches long. The goal of grinding every 3-4 days is to expose the quick and dry it out so that the next time you grind you can get the nail shorter.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh yes I did not think about it but cutting them does the same thing. My Lila always had longer nails than the other kids no matter how much I tried to shorten the quicks on her. I could always hear her nails clunking on the floors. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Our other dog is the same way with the clicking. I almost think she purposely walks on her nails.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Haha some of them do make more noise than others. I never hear Omar or Penelope but can always hear Nicholas clicking. Maggie only if she is running. All their nails are same length. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

For a pet, I think his are a great length. They are up off the floor and probably don't click too much when he walks. However for a competition or show dog, that would be considered too long. I try to do my poodles' nails every other day...it doesn't always happen but I do try! Super short nails help the appearance of flat feet (ahem, Trev!). Also, long nails can detract from the rest of the dog. So if you plan on ever competing or showing, you will need to work those nails back even more. There really isn't a "too short", although I have heard of a show Doberman getting an infection from his quicks receding back into his foot due to them being too short....obviously that was too short and you want to avoid that! I'll try to post some pics of Raven's nails, they are almost short enough.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, I'd like to see a pic of how short show dog nails are. I had no idea they got them that short. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Man I'm jealous of you getting them THAT short (without quicking like they do to some show dogs)! I clip nails about once weekly but have thus been too lazy to grind. Now you gave me a little more incentive! 

Rebecca


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Man I'm jealous of you getting them THAT short (without quicking like they do to some show dogs)! I clip nails about once weekly but have thus been too lazy to grind. Now you gave me a little more incentive!
> 
> Rebecca


Grinding is SOOOOOO much easier!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

mom24doggies said:


> For a pet, I think his are a great length. They are up off the floor and probably don't click too much when he walks. However for a competition or show dog, that would be considered too long. I try to do my poodles' nails every other day...it doesn't always happen but I do try! Super short nails help the appearance of flat feet (ahem, Trev!). Also, long nails can detract from the rest of the dog. So if you plan on ever competing or showing, you will need to work those nails back even more. There really isn't a "too short", although I have heard of a show Doberman getting an infection from his quicks receding back into his foot due to them being too short....obviously that was too short and you want to avoid that! I'll try to post some pics of Raven's nails, they are almost short enough.


That's kind of what I was thinking and I have thought about using him in competitions down the road. Better start now on every other day routine. I'm thinking I may need to buy a Dremel for home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Meo'smom (Jan 3, 2013)

*Nail grinding*

I'm new with dogs...feeling kinda silly but I have to ask 'cause that's how we learn! What is nail grinding? sounds scary!:afraid:


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

It's not scary.  Grinding just means shortening the nails using a sandpaper band on a dremel instead of cutting them with clippers.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Ellyisme said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking and I have thought about using him in competitions down the road. Better start now on every other day routine. I'm thinking I may need to buy a Dremel for home.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I need to buy one for home too...I need to be able to grind their nails on the weekends sometimes. And like this week, I was concerned Raven and Baloo had a tummy bug so I didn't take them to work, so their nails haven't been done since Saturday, which can set me back in reaching my goals of nail shortness lol. Trev's grow incredibly fast, I can grind them and they won't click, then 12 hrs later they are clicking again. And when I have him on coat growth supplements....oh man, it's insane! It's all I can do to keep up. His quicks resist receding too...


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I try to grind every other day too but I too suck at staying on top of it. Here is a pic of the first day of grinding the talons err nails.. I grind them pencil sharpener style once a week or two and just the tips every other day as it regresses. The second pic is of two weeks later.. I can tell by hair growth... Third pic Is of a client dog 8wks after its last appt before I even touched them. I ground one foot so the owners could see the difference. You can see how much closer I can get grinding vs trimming AND that's my regular grind (around the tip) not my home grinding.























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cin3dee (Jan 5, 2013)

What tool do you buy to grind?? Is it from a pet supply place? I dont like clipping nails. I have a major drama queen over here. I need a more relaxed way to do her nails.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I buy just a $20 Dremel from Walmart. It is the exact same thing and rpm as the "pet" dremels, but about $35 cheaper. I have tried other brands, but honestly none of them compare to the control I have with the Dremel brand. The 7.2V cordless is perfect. Not too fast or slow. 

http://i.pgcdn.com/pi/78/66/40/786640525_260.jpg 

For a drama queen, start out slow with lots of treats. Hibbert used to howl and cry and the sight of the Dremel. He always gets told how much of a good boy he is during and receives a high value treat afterwards.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

If you do get a pet one, don't get the one that has the cap on it that you stick the nail into (pedipaw?) that thing is terrible. Regular Dremel works just fine. I think I'm going to get one that plugs in next time because my battery doesn't last very long on the one I have now.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme, I just wanted to compliment you hehe when i picked up Lou last time when you groomed her I was amazed by how u did her nails they were really smooth and short I cant explain it exactly my english is failing me, because after having Lou jump over Hubby's legs (agility type thing) and her back legs accidentally cut and scarred his legs bad!!! The previous groomer had just cut them and each nail had 2 sharp edges like knifes!! It was horrible!!! And the way you did it, Lou was/is way more comfortable walking on the tile floor in the kitchen and she cant scar us no more LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Aww! Thank you. I'll have to bring my Dremel with me tomorrow and hit them again before they get too sharp.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome!! Thanks!!


----------



## Meo'smom (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

You're welcome. Any time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

